# AZ Registration



## knelli (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got my registration back from AZ, it too 3 months WITH an NCEES record.... Applied for North Carolina in mid October and got that back within 2 weeks, before the AZ paperwork I had sent in on July 31st!

Which states took the longest for you?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MA took the longest for me. (~2 months)

I think that NV technically could be the longest since their board meets every 6 months.


----------



## knelli (Nov 17, 2010)

Good to know! I'll keep in mind if we need MA or NV.....


----------

